# Aiptek Slim Tablet 600 U Premium II Problem



## FeralDragon (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello everybody. I'm having issues with my tablet that I bought a couple  of months ago. It used to be fine, but I've had issues in the last  couple of days with regard to the tablet detecting pen strokes over the  tablet.

What I mean, is that whenever I used to hold the pen  about a centimeter over the tablet, and move the pen, the cursor would  move as well without painting on the image. It was extremely helpful and  reduced the number of mistakes I made. Now, it no longer does that  reliably, the cursor jumping all over the screen- if it bothers to read  the pen at all. Yet, when the pen is touching the tablet, it is fine,  but it also draws. It's extremely irritating and difficult to work with.

I  am running Windows Vista Basic and have the MacroKey Manager 3.51  driver installed for the tablet, the latest one I believe, but it did  nothing.

I just want to ask if there are any other users of this  tablet who have had this issue as well, and if they know how to fix it.

Thanks.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2010)

Try uninstalling the software and reinstalling. Failing that, unplug it, blow in the USB, reconnect. If that still fails, unplug it, restart computer, wait till after it's booted then plug it back in. Maybe disconnect, uninstall, restart and reinstall. I used to have a 12000U and it would go shitty for no reason sometimes, and it seemed to be a different way to fix it each bloody time. To be honest, Aipteks are shit. The sensitivity is terrible and the pen jitters. Sorry.


----------



## Jw (Jul 8, 2010)

You also might want to check and see if there are new drivers on the website. It shouldn't stop working because of them being out of date, but it might fix the problem. Also, sometimes tablets can be calibrated using the software or have the sensitivity adjusted. I use Wacom, but I had a similar issue I corrected by changing some of the settings.


----------



## Stormrunner (Jul 8, 2010)

Aiptek is HORRIBLE about problems like that.

You can try updating the drivers, or changing out the battery.  If that doesn't work, and they won't repair it for you - you are pretty much screwed.

Take it from experience here >_<.


----------

